# Mini split condesate removal



## jtom (Aug 25, 2017)

I assume the condensate removal code for mini split systems is the same as with other hvac residential equipment.Since mini splits have only a primary drain,a water level detection device is required.Are these typically built into the units or are they added as a retrofit?


----------



## north star (Aug 25, 2017)

*& = & = &*

jtom,

We install a lot of mini-split systems, and a "water level
detection device" would be recommended "IF", there is no
capability to have a secondary, gravity fed drain line.
Sometimes, even a secondary drain is not enough in a lot
of our applications, because of the lack of regular
maintenance and the very high probability of algae
growth in the drain pan.......Also, there are anti-algae
growth tablets available, but we do not use them.  

*= & = & =*


----------



## classicT (Aug 25, 2017)

We've taken an interpretation that because the internal unit is installed outside the envelope of the wall, if the primary condensate drain does plug, the overflow of the pan will result in dripping from the unit which would be immediately apparent to the tenant/owner.


----------

